# Lenze evf 8201-e



## Lars Weiß (25 Mai 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde,

bin auf der Suche nach der Doku zu o.g. FU. Auf der Lenze Homepage gibts dazu leider nicht, ist wohl schon zu alt ...


----------



## Per (26 Mai 2009)

*Bedienungsanleitung Lenze 8201*

Hallo Lars,

Bedienungsanleitung Lenze 8200 bis 8202

Gruß Per


----------



## Move (26 Mai 2009)

Per schrieb:


> Hallo Lars,
> 
> Es existiert ein Interesse an der generellen Rezesion der Applikation relativ primitiver Methoden komplimentär zur Favorisierung adäquater komplexer Algorithmen.
> Warum einfach, wenn's auch kompliziert geht
> ...


 
Hi Per,

wenn schon ein Leitspruch, dann auch richtig:
nicht Rezesion sondern Rezession und
nicht komplimentär sondern komplementär
Soviel Zeit muss sein 
Gruß


----------



## Lars Weiß (26 Mai 2009)

Ah... wer richtig suchet der findet...danke


----------



## Per (27 Mai 2009)

*Neuer "Leitspruch"*

Extra für Move neuer "LEITSPRUCH"



Gruß Per


----------



## hacho (11 November 2009)

Lars Weiß schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> 
> bin auf der Suche nach der Doku zu o.g. FU. Auf der Lenze Homepage gibts dazu leider nicht, ist wohl schon zu alt ...


Doch hier:
http://akb.lenze.de/akb/infopool.nsf/html/BC020E12CAC25848C125746B002F1FB6?OpenDocument
*ROFL*


----------

